

BitcoinHop - Online auctions with bitcoin payments - jasongullickson
http://bitcoinhop.com/

======
rawsyntax
the site could use a FAQ. I'm not sure I'd like to give up my address and
email and all that, not knowing exactly how the site works first.

------
adrianwaj
"Ebay with bitcoin payments" to me wrongly portrays the site. I was expecting
to see a bitspend for ebay <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2639572>

~~~
jasongullickson
Edited for clarity.

~~~
adrianwaj
Good luck. No shortage of competition!

